# 67 plum mist color and want to change colors



## weaverdb (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a 67 that codes out as a plum mist color. I hear it is a one year color and rare. I want to change the color. I had a 67 burgundy 25 years ago and want to make it that color. The car has black interior ( should be parchment) and not number matching engine. What do you think?


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd paint it the plum mist. Love that color!


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

My car is getting a paint job now, and I made the decision to return it to the original color. Plum Mist would look nice. Is this your forever car or will you sell it someday? I would paint it to original color if you may sell. If not, do a color you like. With a rare color like plum mist, why not go with that?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Plum Mist and parchment interior. Stone cold knock-out combination. Stick with it!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry, on that one I too say Plum Mist w/Parchment. If you don't like it, sell it and buy the right one. And I'm not a "resto" guy by any means. That color combo is just too cool. Maroon. C'mon.


----------

